# Anyone else curing corned beef?



## brianh (Mar 3, 2016)

I love the stuff. Largely following Ruhlman's recipe but adjusting the pickling spices. Toasted black pepper, coriander, mustard seeds, then decided to add a little toasted green cardamom. Also red pepper, cloves, caraway, cinnamon, allspice, juniper, celery seed, thyme, ginger, bay. Getting the brisket flats tomorrow and making the cure then. People at work feed me often so I'm making several batches.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks great Brian. All my corned beef turns in to pastrami.


----------



## brianh (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks, Mike! I think a pastrami is coming soon, too.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Made some following Ruhlman's recipe once and liked it, don't know why I didn't make it again;0. Maybe because brisket has gotten so damn expensive? brianh, you spice mixture pic's look so good maybe I need to rethink this!


----------



## bkultra (Mar 3, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> Looks great Brian. All my corned beef turns in to pastrami.



Same. I soak it for 24-48 hours, changing the water 2 to 3 times a day. This helps draw out the salt because I cook mine on my smoker.


----------



## strumke (Mar 4, 2016)

I made Ruhlman's recipe about 2 years ago and since then I've kept a steady supply in the freezer portioned out and vac sealed. Makes the best corned beef hash w some sous vide eggs.


----------



## brianh (Mar 4, 2016)

That sounds fantastic. I'll try that with any leftovers.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm a big fan too. This version of corn beef is called "Montreal smoked meat." Josh AKA--Brainsausage gave me a few invaluable pointers. Such as the necessity to square off the meat and trim the fat as evenly as possible.






Note the only knife that should ever be used to slice brisket. zoom zoom zoom


----------



## brianh (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow. I'm going to have to try that sometime. Weather is getting better and almost time to start smoking again. 

This round I think I'm going to cure then boil. I usually boil in part water/part stout. When tender, defat the liquid, maybe thicken with a little roux and spoon over the meat. I also like to stick the corned beef under the broiler with a molasses/mustard mixture to crisp. I like it, wife loves it, so who am I to argue?


----------



## bkultra (Mar 4, 2016)

After it comes off the smoker I would recommend finishing the pastrami in a pressure cooker. (Assuming you are going for a wet pastrami)...

add 2 to 3 cups of water (this amount can be adjusted up or down to match the size of your pressure cooker) to your pressure cooker and cook the pastrami for 25-40 minutes* (see notes below). (You can also use the rack that came with your pressure cooker to keep the pastrami from sitting in too much liquid). 

*A note on pressure cookers, pressure times and personal preference....Generally all pressure cooker recipes are based on a cooker which operates at 15 psi (pounds per square inch), however there are several brands or models which operate from 8 psi and up. Consult your owners manual to determine the pressure rating of your cooker. If it operates at a pressure lower than 15 psi, you will have to add time for processing. Altitude also plays a role in your processing time, but the rule is an easy one: For every 1000 ft above 2000 ft elevation, increase the cooking time by 5%. The last variable is personal preference. Keep good notes and try to keep the weight constant from batch to batch, adjust your processing times up or down as you see fit. One thing to remember, if after processing your pastrami is not quite tender enough (using the fork or an ice pick to check tenderness while it's still in the pressure cooker) just put the lid back on and run it back up to pressure and process 5 more minutes.


----------



## goatgolfer (Mar 5, 2016)

This is my go-to recipe for corned deer. Also, Penzeys.com sells a corned beef spice mixture that I improve with additional dried garlic. I was worried about the botulism risk with raw garlic so that's why I used granulated. The nice part about this style of recipe is that you can adjust your garlic expectation. In Detroit they cure with less garlic than Chicago which is my personal preference. Morton also sells a book for ~$4 on meat curing that is very worth the price. I cure it in a big ziploc on a tray on the bottom shelf of the fridge and turn it over for every day - 5 days/inch of thickness. Rinse the meat and mixture very well before roasting or boiling. I've not done it in a proper smoker so no input there. I prefer the venison to brisket or navel because it's so much lower in fat.

recipe at http://allrecipes.com/recipe/151224/corned-venison/


----------



## chinacats (Mar 5, 2016)

goatgolfer said:


> This is my go-to recipe for corned deer. Also, Penzeys.com sells a corned beef spice mixture that I improve with additional dried garlic. I was worried about the botulism risk with raw garlic so that's why I used granulated.



Don't know anything about making corned beef, but botulism is a risk in anaerobic conditions only. I too like a lot of garlic


----------



## goatgolfer (Mar 5, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Don't know anything about making corned beef, but botulism is a risk in anaerobic conditions only. I too like a lot of garlic



Chinacats: right you are: and when the meat exudes its' juice from the salt a slurry occurs and therefore the anaerobic situation of the raw garlic in an aqueous solution exists. Because the saline level changes there is no way to ensure safe conditions. More importantly, why waste good deer! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brianh (Mar 5, 2016)

I did a fair amount of raw garlic. Bought a 8.5 pound flat, trimmed off as much fat as I had the patience for, split into <4 pound sections and put in two separate batches/containers. I've no idea about the safety in doubling the recipe and didn't want to mess around with Prague powder #1 scaling, so I basically am following water to nitrate solution (and not stacking/folding sections) as per the amazingribs recipe. Only thing I did differently was my own pickling mix and I boiled some water to help everything dissolve then added cold water.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 5, 2016)

Brian, it will take days to pickle it like that. Next time try injecting the meat. The let it sit 24hrs turning every six hours or so. Then put your spice mix on. Will save you time, space and mess. If you can vac seal the bag once pumped that would be even better.


----------



## brianh (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks but I know. Will be bathing until next weekend. I do have a Beast Injector but just letting it sit.


----------



## brianh (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh and again, not smoking or doing pastrami. Will be boiling with water, mire, and beer.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Mar 5, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm a big fan too. This version of corn beef is called "Montreal smoked meat." Josh AKA--Brainsausage gave me a few invaluable pointers. Such as the necessity to square off the meat and trim the fat as evenly as possible.
> 
> View attachment 30985
> View attachment 30986
> ...



Raleigh is a suburb of Montreal?!?! lol jk jk looks just like the genuine article! And bet it tasted good too


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 6, 2016)

Brisket is $9-12 per lb where I live 

Skirt is $12-14! 

Unfortunately, I don't cook much of that stuff.


----------



## brianh (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow. Supermarket prices are close to that, but not that bad. Costco brisket flats are around $5/lb here. About $7/lb at supermarket chains. I need to get to Restaurant Depot and stock up.


----------



## strumke (Mar 8, 2016)

I go to a nearby meat wholesaler that sells to retail too. If I remember right, I think the brisket was only ~$2.59/lb but you need to buy the whole packer.


----------



## brianh (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice. Great price for those of us (like me) not in the biz.


----------



## brianh (Mar 13, 2016)

Done curing and into the simmer for few hours with more spices, veggies, water, little Guinness, chicken stock. Gonna poach some potatoes and crisp up cabbage wedges ala Ruhlman in bacon.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 16, 2016)

brianh said:


> Costco brisket flats are around $5/lb here. About $7/lb at supermarket chains.



It really amazes me how prices vary. Here Costco has USDA prime packers for $3.19#. The most expensive corned beef flats I see retail here are sy Ginsberg and those are roughly $5 a pound. Costco did have raw flats on our last trip but I didn't check the price.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 16, 2016)

Costco prime brisket is normally $2.99 a lb here, but oddly enough the choice ones are often $5+ there.


----------



## strumke (Mar 16, 2016)

Sadly I just realized that St Pattys is tomorrow and I didn't do my annual corning 

Good thing i have a few pieces in the freezer still


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 16, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Costco prime brisket is normally $2.99 a lb here, but oddly enough the choice ones are often $5+ there.



HAHA that's crazy. Lately our local Costco has been carrying Prime strip loins for $1 a pound more than choice. I've been stocking the freezer for grilling season!


----------



## brianh (Mar 16, 2016)

Came out really good, as best I can tell. I've been congested (even more than usual) for a week now. Wife enjoyed as did my office coworkers, who I try and feed whenever I can.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks pro Brian. Well done. Danny would have been proud.


----------



## strumke (Mar 16, 2016)

Yum, looks awesome

Did you end up doing a pastrami? Whats the dark crust?


----------



## brianh (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks, Mucho. I was thinking of you when I sliced it with my suji... No electric knife yet. You hit me right -there- mentioning Danny. 

Strum, it's a broiled glaze of molasses, brown sugar, extra hot German mustard, Dijon. Adds a really nice touch.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Mar 16, 2016)

brianh said:


> Came out really good, as best I can tell. I've been congested (even more than usual) for a week now. Wife enjoyed as did my office coworkers, who I try and feed whenever I can.
> View attachment 31141



Good? Are you kidding me! That's as good as it gets! 
Probably the nicest St Pats plate I've seen. Superb Job!


----------



## brianh (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks! Also made for a pretty nice sandwich.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks great Brian.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Good? Are you kidding me! That's as good as it gets!
> Probably the nicest St Pats plate I've seen. Superb Job!



lus1: Makes me hungry looking at it. Wish I had done one now.


----------



## brianh (Mar 17, 2016)

There's always time for corned beef, Bill!


----------

